# Need advice on small issues



## lfreeman (Feb 13, 2012)

Wall-E has bonded to me a lot... he tries his mating rituals with me and every minute of the day(except bed time) he is screaming for me... even if he is with E-va... i would like the bond between e-va and wall-e to become a bit stronger and would like wall=e to have a different kind of bond with me... how can i shift the bond and get him to stop screaming so much... i have tried a towel over cage but only works when hes covered and i don't want him covered all the time... i know not to allow him out when he is loud bc that's positive re-enforcement... i do like when he whistles his tunes (tequila and cat whistle and phone ring) but i can't handle the screaming!!! the screaming doesn't seem to stop even when hes in same cage as e-va... he wants my attention all the time... i think its bc his previous family never gave him attention? its like a kid with candy! lol I love my birds just would like for some quiet time during the day too!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You have to keep in mind that they may never bond the way you want them to. That being said, once he stops screaming when you've covered him, immediately remove the cover and reward him for being quiet. It may help him to pick up on it faster.


----------



## lfreeman (Feb 13, 2012)

he doesn't have a favorite food... i am trying to get him to try different things right now... his previous owners fed him seed and millet...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Millet would be something good to start with since he'll eat it. Use that to reward him for now.


----------



## lfreeman (Feb 13, 2012)

he doesnt care for it bc he eats it all the time...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You can make millet spray more special by not making it available all the time. If the only time he can get it is when you're holding it in your hand, he'll be a lot more interested.

Keep on giving him the ordinary loose millet that's in his seed mix. Tiels think that millet spray is a hundred times more delicious than the loose stuff, so having loose millet in his food bowl won't make him lose interest in millet spray.


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

I give my Tiel a bit of. Cooked QUINOA as a treat..... They just love it plus its very nutritional for them as well.

Good luck


----------



## Rmayes1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Where do you get Quinoa? I am trying to introduce new foods into my tiels diet


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's usually available in natural-foods grocery stores. Unfortunately my birds don't like it.


----------

